# PML pay



## SpottedBull (Jul 23, 2020)

Now that TLs are at $19/hr minimum, what Is the PML minimum pay? Was the minimum the same/more/less as TLs before July 4, 2020? How does it compare to TL now? 

I might be offered a PML position as in internal hire and am trying to determine how much to ask for. I was DEO on my last review in a position unrelated to PML.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 23, 2020)

If you’re going to be so cryptic. I would suggest talking to your HR. Because they’ll be able to give the best possible answer.


----------



## SpottedBull (Jul 23, 2020)

Sorry, not trying to be cryptic. There aren’t very many PML positions available right now, so I don’t want to give my identity away.  My mechanical skills and retail management experience from outside Spot would give me some negotiating room, depending on how well I sold myself. HR thinks that PML pays more than TL, but is not 100% sure. I don’t want to press him further, as I have asked more than once. I just need to know the current base PML pay and if there is any wiggle room.


----------



## MrT (Jul 23, 2020)

As far as i know the base is the same at pg45 i had a friend that had several certifications that allowed him to get a slightly higher pay raise but it wasnt as much as he hoped, less then he was currently making. He had also worked at target before hand as well.  It doesn't hurt to ask and probably depemds on how desperate they are to fill the position


----------



## NKG (Jul 23, 2020)

I think it depends on experience. Our pml told everyone and their mom how much they made...it was $1.50 over the base pay and said something about experience was the reason.


----------

